

Facebook to Launch “Simplistic” Privacy Choices Soon - ssclafani
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/05/facebook-simple-privacy-choices/

======
anigbrowl
Poor-choice-of-words fail. I know I'm being pedantic but there's a big
difference between 'simple' and 'simplistic.'

This doesn't demonstrate much sensitivity on their part.

~~~
noelchurchill
That's actually kinda funny. Choosing a more complex word to say they're
making things less complex.

